# Omega Seamaster Calypso I 120m Quartz



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I bought this as a non runner about 8months back... I sent it to Bienne and they wanted a kings ransom to fix it up - new movt, full bezel but they had no hands or dial or bracelet for it in stock... hmm... I asked them to send it back. 2 months later after repeated emails they did... It went in the drawer....

It sat about whilst I wondered what to do and looked for a new movt. Many posts on here atest to that and it seems the cal 1337 is an omega only movt, they started with ETA after this one... bugger... they rarely come up for sale unless you buy a full watch... not really ideal.

I gave up and decided I would tinker (cue everyone rolling their eyes!).. I opened it up and fitted another battery and noticed it 'tried to go' as with a tap the secs hand jumped forwards 1 sec and then dropped back... encouraging... Inside I could see the gears trying to move thru one of the small holes in the plates... amazing... It really did want to go....

I played with the coil cover screws like I knew what I was doing... and realised that the electrics obviously 'worked' so to leave them alone... I then bit the bullet and lifted the plate holding the mech parts figuring I might get lucky and find "something obvious". Lo and behold there was a chunk of metal lodged in the gears! it took two secs to get it out and then about 4 hours with a cocktail stick to get the 5 gears aligned and the plate back on (Im no watchmaker thats for sure!) and with a battery in the thing ran! It kept time too so id not done any major damage... cool.

This is an early Omega Quartz (high quality, long lived and all brass so its well made etc) and from the time when Quartz was cool and Omega let you have cool fucntions that mechanicals didnt offer. It uses the crown to set the hours forward and back (traveller function) and hence also (slow)sets the date, the mins and secs are set with a pusher at 2. The pusher was gunked up and didnt move so I whipped the movt out, bezel off and then dismantled it and US'd the lot. it was a bit 'muddy' in the cleaner after... like soup. The bezel uses and interesting click mech btw (one spring loaded cap at 6 oclock) and 60 sloped cutouts on the underside of the bezel - a sping locates the bezel in the case and provides a lateral 'bearing'. Cheap and kinda 'works' - its a bit tight to turn. The pusher is like most LCD pushers and pushes out from inside and is spring loaded - a clean and lube and it worked ok but is a bit sticky still... Ok, tested the pusher connection stuff on the movt and needed a read of the manual (bizarre setting requires that!) and it worked...! so whacked the movt back in and I could set the mins with the pusher... Wow a working watch!

Ive found NOS hands for this watch (theyre Plongers but the orange on the mins hand has faded on this one) and also a full bezel (its over Â£100!!! but I only need the insert







) and Im sure I can get a PVD crown from my local guy if I wanted...

Ok so its a bit of a laugh, its only 38mm (40.5 incl crown), its low at somehwre between 4 and 5mm! but makes an ok beater in this condition. Omega made a few models like this (Nimitz, Calypso and others) and this one is a Calypso I. Its got 20mm lugs and should have a PVD bracelet fitted, but thats long gone. In fact the PVD is more gunmetal in colour and even tho the watch has been abused its in ok shape - well done Omega for that. Sapphire crystal and push in back, non screw down crown - so good and bad in the same sentence... Im not gonna wear it much but its not a bad little thing... and ok for the money now its working.

Anyway, ive yakked on enough... some pics... enjoy.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

> Lo and behold there was a chunk of metal lodged in the gears! it took two secs to get it out and then about 4 hours with a cocktail stick


The case appears to be in good shape. You've gotta wonder how a piece of metal got between the gears???

Great effort. Well Done!!!

Alexus


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I kept expecting to find where this chunk of metal came from but nothing is obvious... the only thing I could think it might be is the tip of a scredriver that whomever changed a battery managed to chip off - it looks a bit like it could be that...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Well done mate, top work









P.S. I think a leaf has blown into your shots, may want to look out for that kinda thing happening


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Its called 'composition'... I learnt it from you


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JonW said:


> Its called 'composition'... I learnt it from you


In that case I love it







Nice shots by the way, looks like your weather is a little better than ours is!!!!!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Jon, lovely story, and so glad you got it going.









I am really not mechanically minded (at all) so any stories about taking a non-runner and getting it running again fills me with admiration..... One of these days I'll start "tinkering", but not yet!

Strange how Bienne quoted for a new movement though, don't you think?









Rich


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done Jon, always nice when the "fix" is so simple and inexpensive. It was like the LIP R27 I posted about recently. When they stopped making the old form batteries in the 1970s(?), the watch was assumed to be broken; a slight mod and off she goes again.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Nice bit of work. It's a looker with that dark case and will look even better with the new bezel insert (if you get hold of if).

You realize that you may have caused the premature deaths of thousands of perfectly useable watches when useless people like me decide that perhaps all it needs is a bit of a "tinker"


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> Its called 'composition'... I learnt it from you


More like 'decomposition' judging by the state of that leaf







!

Quite a nice watch that & the chunk of metal in the gears brings to mind my kitchen clock. This was given to me ages ago by someone at work as not working, so I opened it up (it's only a cheap quartz movement - uses a single "AA" battery) & found a small fly squished between two gear wheels! I removed said fly, fitted a new battery & it's been going strong ever since! Seems like it doesn't take much to stop a watch or clock!

Anyway enjoy the Omega - it's nice when you can sort out something yourself isn't it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Glad it worked out well Jon & it saved you spending a lot of dosh via Bienne as well, a very cool looking watch which I`d happily have in my collection even in it`s present state









BTW the HDN seems to suit it well


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hippo - 2 hours later we had a tropical storm... serious water from the sky in large drops...

Rich - Ta mate... Hmmm I actually think they were headging their bets - A lot of these movts are BER so I think they just change them out - My mums mid 80s quartz stopped and they just swapped that one out. She couldnt believe how expensive the service was... LOL

Paul - Indeed! I still have people asking me 'can you still get batteries for that' when I wear an accutron... often from people who should know better









mjolnir - LOL, well people did freak when I said I was gonna 'look inside'... and rightly so considering the rarity, but I felt I had not much to lose ... I hate stuff that isnt working... 

Paulus - Cheers mate! eugh... dead fly... LOL!









Mach - is that an offer 









Yes I looked thru a whole heap of straps and the HDN was the perfect strap - its a bit like the original brace as well in some ways so that makes sense..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Blimey Jon, you do find em dont you, nice 'save'.... 

Looks good with the wabi I think, unless you get the full resto then I would leave alone, new hands etc and worn case wouldnt look right, but you know that


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Looks good with the wabi I think, unless you get the full resto then I would leave alone, new hands etc and worn case wouldnt look right, but you know that


Would agree with that









Glad you got it working though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


>





mach 0.0013137 said:


> a very cool looking watch which I`d happily have in my collection even in it`s present state





JonW said:


> Mach - is that an offer


It wasn`t meant to be but I couldn`t resist, so soon the Calypso will be mine, all mine









Thanks Jon









Now go to bed & get some sleep


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL - Enjoy it Mac! It will be on its way on Monday...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> LOL - Enjoy it Mac! It will be on its way on Monday...


Thanks Jon, I`m looking forward to getting it









Now do as you`re told and go to bed, you`ll only be grumpy in the morning if you don`t


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bloody hell Mac, that was a quick deal


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Bloody hell Mac, that was a quick deal


An opportunity too good to miss


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Bloody hell Mac, that was a quick deal
> ...


Good man, Jon dosen't need another watch anyway


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jon King of the Flippers!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> Jon King of the Flippers!!!


I bet Mark & Jot flip more watches then Jon







:lol:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice watch Jon, err Mach









well done on the repair mate, now youve got your confidence up any chance of some GO Sport movement shots


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL!









Hey Im always grumpy in the mornings...
















Foz... er its got a display back so we dont need to


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruddy heck Jon, if you`re up maybe it`s time I went to catch some kip


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

JonW said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah but I wanted a side on shot


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> .... and then about 4 hours with a *cocktail stick* to get the 5 gears aligned and the plate back on (Im no watchmaker thats for sure!) and with a battery in the thing ran! It kept time too so id not done any major damage... cool.












Great work Jon !

Have you tried Watchco for parts?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that Jon, esp the lack of bulk. Great find, I'll fight Mac for it if it ever comes to it!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL - The difference in hours focus' the mind 

Foz, Ive a stock shot for side on 

JoT, Watchco are no more for parts mate... its ebay onlty for them now. sad but true









PG, drop Mac an email... LOL


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> An opportunity too good to miss


 Nice bit of history there.... Hadn't realized the Calypso was so well travelled. Shame the OP is no longer posting


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Holy thread revival, Batman! :batman: What the hell were you searching for, Steve, to come up with that one? :laughing2dw:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Holy thread revival, Batman! :batman: What the hell were you searching for, Steve, to come up with that one? :laughing2dw:


 A second hand for the above mentioned Calypso.... got there via Google, started reading the guys post without even realizing I was back on TWF. Scrolled down and saw Mach's reply (His avatar hasn't aged) Had no idea I was reading about the watch I now own


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

How`s the Calypso`s resurrection going, Steve? :teethsmile:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> How`s the Calypso`s resurrection going, Steve? :teethsmile:


 Slight issue with the battery retaining clip and a dissolving second hand.... All in hand (sort of) :thumbsup:

It's a well travelled watch :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

looking forward to seeing it on the forum again :thumbsup:

Btw, have you seen the price these are being listed at on ebay? :swoon:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

A nice piece all right. A sort of Pre-Pre-Bond!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> looking forward to seeing it on the forum again :thumbsup:
> 
> Btw, have you seen the price these are being listed at on ebay? :swoon:


 Yeah... but I'm not selling the parts will turn up sooner or later :thumbsup:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

@SBryantgb Of interest? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Brand-New-NOS-Seamaster-Calypso-III-Ref-ST196-0285-Bezel-Click-Spring-/181729970771?hash=item2a4ff34a53:g:fdYAAOSwBahVP~4G


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Padders said:


> Of interest? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Omega-Brand-New-NOS-Seamaster-Calypso-III-Ref-ST196-0285-Bezel-Click-Spring-/181729970771?hash=item2a4ff34a53:g:fdYAAOSwBahVP~4G


 I have it bookmarked, but I like how Mach gave it to me :thumbsup:










If the cash becomes spare and it's still around might buy to keep with the watch.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

they have risen in value incredibly fast, but they are becoming rarer. I had to get a lot of spare parts for mine, which basically involved buying another fully working Omega to strip for bits. My watchmaker might have a battery clip from the old movement though, as he bought the AF movement from me for spares


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> My watchmaker might have a battery clip from the old movement though, as he bought the AF movement from me for spares


 If he does that would be a life saver :yes:


----------

